
Qantas launches inspection blitz after cracks found on Boeing 737 jet - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/qantas-launches-inspection-blitz-after-cracks-found-on-boeing-737s-20191030-p535xo.html
======
mikece
Is this “and also at Quantas” because this story is over a month old:
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7515909/Unusual-
cra...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7515909/Unusual-cracking-
detected-Boeing-737-Generation-aircrafts.html)

~~~
panacea
It's 'Qantas'... "Queensland and Northern Territory Aerial Services"

~~~
isostatic
Shouldn’t it be QANTAS

~~~
breitling
I believe the widely accepted (but not universal) format for acronyms is all
caps if each letter pronounced...for example MIT. Only the first letter is
capitalized if hte acronym is pronounced as a word...for example Nasa.

~~~
lotsofpulp
Historically, MIT is not an acronym since it’s not pronounced as a word. MIT
is just an abbreviation (specifically an initialism), while NASA is an
acronym.

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/acronym](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/acronym)

I don’t think there’s any rules about capitalization and acronyms, as scuba
and laser are acronyms, and not capitalized, but NASA is. I’ve also never seen
Nasa, it’s always all capitals NASA.

~~~
breitling
Look at this:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/collegeofjournalism/entries/8f7c...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/collegeofjournalism/entries/8f7cf269-9ee1-341b-81a8-1ebfe73c80a0)

~~~
hadrien01
That's just how the BBC writes acronyms, Nasa themselves write their name all-
caps.

------
phlowbieuq
"Qantas. Qantas never crashed."

~~~
thunderbong
From Rain Man -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095953/quotes/qt0192567](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095953/quotes/qt0192567)

------
andy_ppp
"Detailed analysis by Boeing shows that even where this crack is present, it
does not immediately compromise the safety of the aircraft – as indicated by
the time-frame given by regulators to perform the checks."

Oh, well that seems absolutely _fine_ then...

~~~
cal5k
Stress-related cracks eventually form in all aluminum aircraft, particularly
at the wing root, so it’s a well-studied aspect of aircraft safety.

Engineers have a _very_ good idea of what’s dangerous and what is not.

~~~
aivisol
I think the concern here is that engineers understanding might eventually be
overruled by managements need to decrease costs, roll out faster, etc...

~~~
lukevdp
In that case i guess it’s lucky that Qantas management jumped on it so quickly
and didn’t worry about decreasing costs

~~~
cal5k
Tier 1 airlines are _strongly_ motivated to prevent catastrophic loss of
aircraft.

Killing passengers is generally considered to be bad for business.

